# Goat milk cheese did not curdle



## DonnaBelle (May 9, 2010)

Well, I tried to make cheese today, but, it didn't curdle when I put the vinegar in.  I even put in 4 T. for 2 qt. Milk.  i heated it to 185.

However, I did put in 1 T salt in the milk before I heated it up.

Would the salt keep the milk from curdling??  I wanted to be sure to get the right amount of salt to taste but I think it may be chicken milk now.

Any advice appreciated.

DonnaBelle


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 9, 2010)

I am so new to cheese-making that I will probably embarrass myself by even responding.  But here goes ... I always add the salt after draining the curds.  Maybe adding it earlier changes things.  Check out www.cheesemaking.com - help is available there!


----------



## chandasue (May 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if it makes a difference but like Egg Bandit said I think you add the salt after you drain the curds, at least that's how I do it when I make lemon cheese and fromage blanc...


----------



## freemotion (May 9, 2010)

I've only made cultured/renneted cheeses but all the recipes call for salting the curds just before draining, to draw the whey out.  Then if it is to be aged and a rind is needed, it is rubbed with more salt twice a day for a few days, to really dry the outside.

Always follow your recipes EXACTLY.  Or you will have happy chickens.  I sure did when I first started making cheese!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 10, 2010)

Were you making the farmer cheese?  I just heat the milk to 180*, remove from heat, add the acid (I use lemon juice b/c I like the taste better), let sit for 15 seconds, then gently pour into cheese cloth.  I always salt after the whey has drained.  And it doesn't make big curdles....it makes very small ones.  You should be able to see them when you stir it gently.


----------



## patandchickens (May 10, 2010)

Try it again and wait til the proper time to add the salt (*after* draining the curds) and see if it works then 

There are other possible reasons for milk not to form curds, e.g. too colostrum-y or presence of mastitis, but although I've never *tried* adding salt to the milk to know for sure whether that prevents curdling, it certainly is the "likely suspect" 

Good luck, have fun, let us know what happens next time,

Pat


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies!!  I'm going to try again.  I think the salt was the culprit!!

I'm always tweaking recipes, sometimes it gets me in trouble!!

Thanks goodness for the chickens who appreciate my mistakes!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2010)

Tweak only after you understand all the principles involved....that is an important lesson I learned about cheesemaking.  It is such a long process that I didn't want to keep losing batches!  But mostly what is produced is edible, even if it is not what was intended.  A few days in the fridge or at room temp (depending on the cheese and the room temp!) usually improves the flavor and texture of most cheeses.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (May 10, 2010)

Not sure of the salt thing either, but any recipes I've came accross also said to salt the curds right before or after draining the whey. But what kind of milk did you use? If you used fresh milk that shouldn't be any cause of not curding....but if you used store milk it could have been ~Ultra Pasturized,~ ...that's when it's heated to a higher degree & the milk proteins are destroyed or damaged with that process, so that type of milk won't create curds. Good Luck on your next batch!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 10, 2010)

I used 2 quarts of 1 day old refrigerated pure unadulterated goat milk, but I did put that teaspoon of salt in it before I brought it to a boil.  I had a new thermometer in it, it was at 185 degrees when I put in the vinegar.  

I think when I do the next batch I'm going to use lemon juice.  I had bought some goat cheese at the market and put some lemon pepper spice in it and spread it on hard toast, yum, yum.

I got in a toot on the salt because last time I made it I forgot the salt. LOL.  So, live and learn I guess.

As I said, I made corn bread and soaked it in the failed goat cheese and those chickens loved it.  

DonnaB


----------

